# Help choosing AM3 motherboard (mid-range)



## maverick140991 (Mar 7, 2010)

Which one of these would you recommend considering overclockability and layout etc.? 
Any other suggestions? 

ECS A785GM-M 
DFI LANParty BI 785G-M35 
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO 

Edit: Mobo budget is around 5 - 7k 

Also, I have chosen the Phenom X4 555 BE as my CPU. How do you rate the configuration? Im trying to build my PC based on this link: *www.techtree.com/India/Guides/Mid-range_Gaming_PC_March_2010_Update/551-109637-556-1.html


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2010)

maverick140991 said:


> Which one of these would you recommend considering overclockability and layout etc.?
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> ECS A785GM-M
> ...



can u post the whole system specs & your budget? wil help choose the right component. well usually for Phenom II X4, 790GX based mobo is best along with a aftermarket CPU cooler (OEM HSF).

Asus is simply the best & also its ATX. DFI is also a very good mobo specially if u use IGP. its inbuilt graphics run at 700Mhz as compared to 500Mhz on Asus n ECS.

ECS is the cheapest but still very good mobo. at price below 5k. still my suggestion, get something based on 790GX. also you'll seriously need a OEM HSF to do any OC. cause stock cooler not sufficient.


----------



## maverick140991 (Mar 7, 2010)

My budget is around 17k for the CPU, Mobo, RAM, and Cabinet + PSU. I already have a 640GB WD HDD and a XFX ATI HD4850. Considering my graphic card, I don't think a good IGP would be required (Need a second opinion about that). Can you recommend a good configuration based on by budget, preferably on the 790GX, and also some cooling options..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2010)

maverick140991 said:


> My budget is around 17k for the CPU, Mobo, RAM, and Cabinet + PSU. I already have a 640GB WD HDD and a XFX ATI HD4850. Considering my graphic card, I don't think a good IGP would be required (Need a second opinion about that). Can you recommend a good configuration based on by budget, preferably on the 790GX, and also some cooling options..



for 17k, look at this:

Processor: Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5.2k //wil unlock to X3 or X4 B55//
Motherboard: ECS A785GM-M @ 4.8k //great core unlocking capability//
Ram: Transcend 2 X 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz C9: 5.4k
PSU: Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.4k
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma: 2k //best cabby @ 2k//
HSF: Scythe Katana3: 1.5k //best entry level cooler//

total @ 21.3k which is quite a bit above your budget. ok to reduce cost u may get these

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5k
Biostar TA785G3 HD: 4.3k
ram is 4gb only :5.4k
FSP Saga II 400 Watts @ 2k
Zebronics Bijli - PSU @ 1.1K
HSF: not needed.

but i still suggest go with 1st config. worth the added cost.


----------



## maverick140991 (Mar 7, 2010)

Edit: --Sorry, double post--


----------



## maverick140991 (Mar 7, 2010)

What do you think about 2 gigs of Corsair instead of 4 gigs of transcend? I got laddus in my mouth seeing that cabinet, its awesome . I intend to go with the first config. Also can you recommend me a good PC retailer (Bombay)?


----------



## beelzebub360 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> for 17k, look at this:
> 
> Processor: Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5.2k //wil unlock to X3 or X4 B55//
> Motherboard: ECS A785GM-M @ 4.8k //great core unlocking capability//
> ...




*Or

Processor: Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz B.E. @ 5.2k //wil unlock to X3 or X4//
Motherboard: Biostar Ta790 @ 5k //great core unlocking capability//
Ram: Transcend 1 X 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz C9: 2.7k
PSU: Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.4k
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma: 2k //best cabby @ 2k//
HSF: Scythe Katana3: 1.5k //best entry level cooler//

or u can Seriously opt for Athlon 630 & can save money on cooler
bcoz for Your Graphics Card it should be more than enough*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2010)

maverick140991 said:


> What do you think about 2 gigs of Corsair instead of 4 gigs of transcend? I got laddus in my mouth seeing that cabinet, its awesome . I intend to go with the first config. Also can you recommend me a good PC retailer (Bombay)?




well, if u play game, opt for 4Gb ram. corsair rams usually have tight timing, so they help a bit but not too much. 4Gb wil be best. wil suite both processor & the graphics card.

yah, the cabby is awesome. but the real deal is the price. such cabby for 2k from a International reputed company, never seen before.

for retailer, many suggest Prime ABGB. contact them & check the prices.


----------



## maverick140991 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the quick responses. 

Now I'm seriously confused between the *Biostar TA790GX *and the *ECS A785GM-M*. Please guide me on which one to choose so that I can (finally) finalize my config. Do you think my HD4850 can fit in the ECS motherboard comfortably? The motherboard seems to be a small one IMO. My current motherboard is an ECS one and I have troubles fitting my card in due to the crappy layout..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2010)

maverick140991 said:


> Which one of these would you recommend considering overclockability and layout etc.?
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> ECS A785GM-M
> ...



Asus M4A785TD-V EVO is the best option


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2010)

maverick140991 said:


> Thanks for all the quick responses.
> 
> Now I'm seriously confused between the *Biostar TA790GX *and the *ECS A785GM-M*. Please guide me on which one to choose so that I can (finally) finalize my config. Do you think my HD4850 can fit in the ECS motherboard comfortably? The motherboard seems to be a small one IMO. My current motherboard is an ECS one and I have troubles fitting my card in due to the crappy layout..



i wil suggest ECS over bio any day. but considering the price diff, bio is also a very good buy. well the Biostar TA790GXB3 have 1 problem though. max TDP is 125W. means no Phenom II X6 proccy is supported. whereas ECS wil easily handle it. well i wil suggest u either pay 4.8k & get ECS or save 500 bucks & get Bio 785G3 HD.

HD4850 wil fit easily. yes, mATX board are usually are cramped for space & fitting a graphics card sometimes may turn out to be a nightmare. well try get the ECS. its best at below 5k. but i heard it have some problem with its bios. if its solved, close your eyes & get ECS. its damn good for its price.


----------



## beelzebub360 (Mar 8, 2010)

*You can opt for
biostar 790 GX A3+
as it is am3+ nd 140w TDP(support latest Porcessor's)
runs DDR3 memory up to 1600 MHz(o.c), has two PCI-Express 2.0 x16 for CrossFireX,12.0" x 9.6" in size & is BEST VFM..
N should easily fit Your Card..

*


----------



## maverick140991 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks a ton all..I will soon post the configuration I chose.


----------



## maverick140991 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, I'll be going with either of these two as the motherboard along with the prices quoted by Compuguide (Andheri)


Asus M4A785TD-V EVO + Phenom X2 555 BE - Rs. 11900
Asus M4A78T-E + Phenom X2 555 BE - 14250


For the RAM, I intend to go with 2 Gigs of Transcend retailing at Rs. 2950

As for the PSU, my retailer does not stock the Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W. He had a Gigabyte 400W PSU retailing at Rs. 2200

He also did not stock the NZXT Gamma . As for the Scythe Katana 3, he did not stock that too, although he says he has a Cooler Master one for Rs. 2500.
Please recommend me an alternative cabinet, HSF and a PSU that fits my budget. Kindly check out the prices and tell me if I'm being ripped off.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2010)

maverick140991 said:


> Ok, I'll be going with either of these two as the motherboard along with the prices quoted by Compuguide (Andheri)
> 
> 
> Asus M4A785TD-V EVO + Phenom X2 555 BE - Rs. 11900
> ...




ok so heres the final config:

Processor: Phenom II 555 @ 5.2k
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.5k or any cheap mobo ~4.5k. Asus M4A78T-E is based on 790GX with crossfire support. well its costly & i won't suggest u until u absolutely sure u'll need crossfire in future.
Ram: Transcend 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz C9: 2.8k (i suggest 4Gb)
Hard Disk: old
Graphics Card: old
Optical Drives: LG 22X SATA DVD-RW @ 1.1k
PSU: Gigabyte 400W @ 2200. not good. if u paying so much, i suggest u get                               something like Corsair CX400W @ 3k. also i doubt it'll be able handle your card well.
Cabinet: CM Elite 310 @ 1.7k
HSF: CM Hyper 212+ @ 2.2k or u may order some other cooler online from Lynx India.


----------

